# 15 Jul 2016:  Attempted Coup in Turkey + Aftermath



## brihard (15 Jul 2016)

Sporadic news reports about a coup underway in Ankara. An acquaintance on the ground confirms something's up, troops garrisoning both bridges across the Bosporous, F-16s low overhead. Facebook, Twitter and YouTube blocked.

Anyone got anything more solid?

_- mod edit to bring thread title into line with latest developments/information -_


----------



## Altair (15 Jul 2016)

http://abcnews.go.com/International/attempted-military-coup-underway-turkey/story?id=40618135

Coup attempt in our oh so stable ally in Turkey.

Which still makes me wonder how we are allied to them


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Jul 2016)

Reddit live feed:

https://www.reddit.com/live/x9gf3donjlkq


----------



## Rifleman62 (15 Jul 2016)

It is on FOX News now with reports and video. The Pres/PM or whatever has not been seen  for six days which is reportedly very unusual as he is usually "on" every two days or less.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

According to AP (usual initial report caveats, of course), TUR's PM alleges it's only an "attempted" coup:


> Turkey’s prime minister says a group within Turkey’s military has engaged in what appeared to be an attempted coup.
> 
> Binali Yildirim told NTV television: “it is correct that there was an attempt.”
> 
> Yildirim didn’t provide details, but said Turkey would never allow any “initiative that would interrupt democracy.” ...


Same line from the _Financial Times_ -- we'll see if he's right  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jul 2016)

CBC article, undergoing frequent updates: http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ankara-turkey-gunshot-military-coup-1.3681441


----------



## Altair (15 Jul 2016)

A well run military operation ongoing at the moment.


----------



## gryphonv (15 Jul 2016)

If it turns out to be a true military coup, does NATO have to respond?


----------



## Altair (15 Jul 2016)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> If it turns out to be a true military coup, does NATO have to respond?


Considering how western leaders feel about erdogan, not a chance in hell.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Jul 2016)

Updates from the BBC:

http://www.bbc.com/news/live/world-europe-36811357


----------



## jmt18325 (15 Jul 2016)

Turkish military says it has 'fully seized control' of the country

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/ankara-turkey-gunshot-military-coup-1.3681441


----------



## gryphonv (15 Jul 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mq5hrUDoYo

Fox live stream.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (15 Jul 2016)

gryphonv said:
			
		

> If it turns out to be a true military coup, does NATO have to respond?



Why?

Military coups in Turkey are dime a dozen. I think this is the fourth, maybe fifth one in my lifetime. And all of them occurred with Turkey in NATO, and it remained in NATO all that time.

So it's (almost) business as usual for other countries of Europe and Western powers.

And BTW, many of those interventions by the military in Turkey have occurred because, and when, the military felt that the government of the day was straying too far from the original secular character of the country imposed by its founding constitution and going too far towards favouring Islamic practices as the public norm. On that basis, one can almost say that Mr. Erdogan had it coming.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jul 2016)

CTV New Channel is covering it at the moment.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Jul 2016)

Now the question is, is the takeover because the Turks quietly allowed assistance to ISIL through its borders, or because they didn't assist ISIL enough?

This has large implications on IMPACT, thats either a large open border, or a now firmly closed one.


----------



## Kirkhill (15 Jul 2016)

The Telegraph's Live Stream:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/07/15/turkey-low-flying-jets-and-gunfire-heard-in-ankara1/

Maybe Boris won't have to apologize for his poesy after all.



> I’m pleased to announce that we have a winner of The Spectator’s President Erdogan Offensive Poetry competition, and here it is:
> 
> There was a young fellow from Ankara
> Who was a terrific wankerer
> ...



You don't suppose.....?  No.  He's only been in office one day.... Right?


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jul 2016)

I am hopeful the Islamists are getting their wings clipped and the military is taking the country back towards secularism.


----------



## jmt18325 (15 Jul 2016)

Talking from an unknown location over FaceTime definitely shows that you're in control.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (15 Jul 2016)

Facebook report from an hour ago:

https://www.facebook.com/oz.katerji/videos/1123090111092327/


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

A few tidbits VERY much on the fly ...

_"Horror in Turkey as F-16 Shoots Down Helicopter, Forces Massacre Civilians"_ (Russian state media)
_"Martial Law, Curfew Imposed in Turkey Amid Coup Attempt"_ (ABC News - U.S.)
_"Erdogan asks Turkish people to thwart coup attempt"_ (CNN)
_"Flights diverted, canceled as coup attempt unfolds in Turkey"_ (Reuters, via UK _Daily Mail_)
_"A Short History of Modern Turkey’s Military Coups"_ (Time.com)


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jul 2016)

I hope they are successful but the Army has been weakened by political appointees.The commander of special forces seems onside with Erdogen.We shall know for sure in 24 hours.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I hope they are successful but the Army has been weakened by political appointees.The commander of special forces seems onside with Erdogen.We shall know for sure in 24 hours.


BBC World Service (a good listen for ongoing updates here) says TUR's army & navy bosses say they're still online with Ergodan as well - time will tell ...

You can follow what's said to be Ergodan's Gulfstream as it tries to make its way back from vacation to sort things out here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

And let the false flag accusations begin!!!!!!!!  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## RussTheMann (15 Jul 2016)

UPDATE - 17 police officers have been killed and an attack helicopter has been shot down by a low-flying jet.


----------



## tomahawk6 (15 Jul 2016)

The coup took advantage of Erdogens absence but they should have cut cell phone service.Using his cell he asked the people to take to the streets to confront the Army which they have done.This is a conscript Army facing civilians so I am not hopeful about the outcome.It appears to be maybe a Colonels revolt and not an Army wide event.The role of the Air Force might be crucial to the success or failure.Might turn into a civil war or the coup could collapse in which there will be alot of executions.There is probably key players sitting on the fence.


----------



## brihard (15 Jul 2016)

I have a buddy on the ground in Istanbul who has his poop in a group and who I trust. He's calling it civil war- military factions are shooting at each other at the Bosphorous bridges, Parliament has been bombed from the air. The coup failed and it's going completely sideways. Very, very, very not good. Only the Islamists come out of this ahead.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> ... It appears to be maybe a Colonels revolt and not an Army wide event ...


As mentioned earlier, army & navy bosses are against the coup - for the moment, anyway.


			
				tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The role of the Air Force might be crucial to the success or failure.


_*If it's true*_ F-16's have shot down a helicopter gunship reportedly being used by coup types, that also shows a possible split in the AF.


			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> I have a buddy on the ground in Istanbul who has his poop in a group and who I trust. He's calling it civil war- military factions are shooting at each other at the Bosphorous bridges, Parliament has been bombed from the air.


Thanks for the dirt - hope your buddy's safe.


			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> The coup failed and it's going completely sideways. Very, very, very not good. *Only the Islamists come out of this ahead.*


 :nod:


----------



## AbdullahD (15 Jul 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I have a buddy on the ground in Istanbul who has his poop in a group and who I trust. He's calling it civil war- military factions are shooting at each other at the Bosphorous bridges, Parliament has been bombed from the air. The coup failed and it's going completely sideways. Very, very, very not good. Only the Islamists come out of this ahead.



Praying for your buddies safety. But damn it all if this turns into a civil war it will just make a more screwed up world.

I hope those saying or down playing it are right... that it is going to blow over


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

And Pres E is apparently speaking live fm Istanbul airport (YouTube).


----------



## brihard (15 Jul 2016)

Did some digging on military kit. Predictably, all fighter jets belong to their Air Force. All attack helicopters belong to their army. A helicopter had attacked the National Assembly (parliament). It sounds like Air Force has stayed loyal and has shot down an army helicopter in Ankara.

The army corps commander in Istanbul has ordered troops back to the barracks. Not sure if it's working.

Lots of ugly video of bodies in the streets.

I *think* that the direct coup vs government fighting will end quickly. What the Kurds and the Islamists do will take some time. I believe the Kurds will come out of this in a worse position, as Erdogan appears likely to win, and there will be hell to pay.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jul 2016)

That's too bad.  I was hoping he'd fall.


----------



## BurnDoctor (15 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> That's too bad.  I was hoping he'd fall.



Me too. Not the sort of fellow we should count amongst our "friends".


----------



## Altair (15 Jul 2016)

All the news is coming out of Istanbul. I wonder if the coup leaders are focusing on Ankara first. If they grab all goverment institutions then they might still have a chance.


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2016)

Erdogan is apparently blaming this on an exiled cleric living in the Poconos. Somewhere in Pennsylvania people are scratching their heads.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2016)

Main TV stations (live feeds here and here via YouTube) appear to be back on air, with no soldiers in the studio.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jul 2016)

Maybe next coup.


----------



## MilEME09 (16 Jul 2016)

Reports of explosions at the parliament buildings and gun battles seem to suggest the coup is still going. How ever many point out the key generals and senior military staff are not supporting the coup.


----------



## jmt18325 (16 Jul 2016)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> Reports of explosions at the parliament buildings and gun battles seem to suggest the coup is still going. How ever many point out the key generals and senior military staff are not supporting the coup.



If the coup was over, the president wouldn't have landed in Istanbul.


----------



## MilEME09 (16 Jul 2016)

jmt18325 said:
			
		

> If the coup was over, the president wouldn't have landed in Istanbul.



that just means Istanbul has been declared secure, parliament is in Ankara


----------



## jmt18325 (16 Jul 2016)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> that just means Istanbul has been declared secure, parliament is in Ankara



I know - and if the coup were over, he'd be in the capital.  Obviously there is still a power struggle ongoing.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jul 2016)

The coup has failed and it gives Erdogan more fuel to purge the military.The fence sitters may soon wish that they had joined the coup faction.It looks to me like the police were instrumental in thwarting the coup.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2016)

A few tidbits this morning ...

_"194 killed in quashed Gülenist coup attempt: Military"_ (Hurriyet Daily News - TUR private-sector media) - _"At least 161 killed, scores wounded as Turkish military attempts coup"_ (FOX News) - _"Turkey coup attempt leaves 181 dead and 1,110 wounded after military try to take control"_ (_Mirror_ - UK) - _"Military chief says 104 plotters killed in attempted overthrow as total death toll reaches 161"_ (_The Independent_ - UK)

Round up the usual suspects ... _"Turkey: Mass arrests after coup bid quashed, says PM"_ (BBC) -- _"Erdogan vows 'heavy price' for coup plotters"_ (Associated Press <AP>)
_"Turkish Helicopter With Alleged Coup Supporters Lands in Greece - Reports"_ (RIA Novosti, Russian State Media)
_"Turkey's failed coup hands Erdoğan the pretext for further repression"_ (_New Statesman_)
_"Gaza's Hamas rulers congratulate Erdogan"_ (AP)
_"What We Know About the Attempted Military Coup in Turkey"_ (_Wall Street Journal_)


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jul 2016)

Arrests continue.The article states that several high ranking officers were being held by coup elements.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36813924

Some 2,839 soldiers, including high-ranking officers, have been arrested over an attempted coup that is now over, says Turkey's PM Binali Yildirim.

In a night he called a "black stain on Turkish democracy", he said 161 people had been killed and 1,440 wounded.
Explosions and gunfire were heard in Ankara, Istanbul and elsewhere overnight and thousands of Turks heeded President Erdogan's call to rise up against the coup-plotters.
It is unclear who was behind the coup.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jul 2016)

The Turks have cut off access to Incirlik AFB.

http://turkey.usembassy.gov/sm-071616.html

Emergency Message for U.S. Citizens: Incirlik Air Base and Adana Airport Information, July 16

July 16, 2016

Be advised that local authorities are denying movements on to and off of Incirlik Air Base. The power there has also been cut. Please avoid the air base until normal operations have been restored.

In addition, the Adana airport has re-opened but flights to and from Istanbul and Ankara remain suspended. Please check the website of your airline for up to date flight information before going to the airport.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jul 2016)

BurnDoctor said:
			
		

> Me too. Not the sort of fellow we should count amongst our "friends".


Yes, once people like him.....and Saddam Hussein....and Muammar Gaddafi are removed, the sooner peace will reign.  :nod:


----------



## Kirkhill (16 Jul 2016)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, once people like him.....and Saddam Hussein....and Muammar Gaddafi are removed, the sooner peace will reign.  :nod:



You old, pragmatic, realist, you!   [


----------



## CougarKing (16 Jul 2016)

Mopping up operations after the coup fails: some of the coup faction officers fled to Greece in a helicopter. Other sources also say the coup was reportedly orchestrated by a cleric exiled in the US:

Reuters



> *Turkish forces try to crush last remnants of coup after Erdogan returns*
> [By Orhan Coskun and Gulsen Solaker]
> July 16, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> You old, pragmatic, realist, you!   [


You forgot starry-eyed  ;D


----------



## cupper (16 Jul 2016)

Chris Pook said:
			
		

> You old, pragmatic, realist, you!   [





			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> You forgot starry-eyed  ;D





			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> Yes, once people like him.....and Saddam Hussein....and Muammar Gaddafi are removed, the sooner peace will reign.  :nod:



It's good to have dreams.


----------



## brihard (16 Jul 2016)

Incur like airbase is closed to military operations. Problematic; the US has been flying a lot of anti-Daesh Ops out of there. It's also estimated to house around 50 forward deployed B61 nuclear gravity bombs. Erdogan has a potent bargaining chip at hand with which the demand the extradition of his political rival.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jul 2016)

I hope Gulen has slipped across our border into Canada.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (16 Jul 2016)

Well, at least there's no wall to stop him   [.

And no plan to build one,


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jul 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> ... Erdogan has a potent bargaining chip at hand with which the demand the extradition of his political rival.


Aaaaaaaaaaaand sure enough ...


> Turkey’s President Recep Tayyip Erdogan, newly emboldened after crushing a coup attempt, is testing his country’s key defense relationship by demanding the U.S. turn over a cleric he accuses of inspiring the uprising.
> 
> Erdogan on Saturday challenged President Barack Obama directly to extradite Fethullah Gulen, an Islamic preacher who lives in exile in rural Pennsylvania, saying the U.S. needs to do what is necessary “if we are truly strategic partners.” That came hours after the U.S. and other NATO allies threw their support behind Turkey’s democratically elected government.
> 
> Erdogan’s demand, the mention of the two countries’ alliance and Saturday’s closing of a strategic air base used by the U.S. in the fight against Islamic State hinted he may be willing to use Turkey’s role as a key NATO member as leverage to exact revenge after the failed coup ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2016)

A few tidbits ...

_"Turkey - AVOID ALL TRAVEL"_ (Canadian gov't travel advisory)
_"(Turkish) Incirlik commander among those detained over Turkish coup plot: government official"_ (Reuters) - _"US Anti-Islamic State Mission at Incirlik in Limbo after Coup Attempt"_ (_Stars & Stripes_)
_"Turkish Govt Cracks Down After Coup Try; 6000 Detained"_ (_New York Times_)
_"Turkey to write to U.S., Western governments to demand Gulenists return -Erdogan"_ (Reuters)
_"8 Turkish officers who landed in Greece charged (with illegal entry)"_ (_Washington Post_)


----------



## a_majoor (17 Jul 2016)

It is rather disturbing to see both:

a. How ineptly the coup was planed and executed, and;

b. Just who came out to oppose the coup.

This bodes rather ill for both Turkey, the region and relations with both the West, Russia and other regional powers:

http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/07/16/why-turkeys-coup-detat-failed-erdogan/?utm_content=buffer59acc&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer



> *Why Turkey’s Coup d’État Failed*
> And why Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s craven excesses made it so inevitable.
> BY EDWARD LUTTWAKJULY 16, 2016
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Jul 2016)

Now the USAF personnel at Incirlik are hostages on the base.No flights in or out.No power it seems.Then we have the nuke situation...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Now the USAF personnel at Incirlik are hostages on the base.*No flights in or out*.*No power it seems*. Then we have the nuke situation...


Power's reportedly been out since the Turks sealed off the base yesterday. (source)

At least one media outlet now says TUR's allowing anti-ISIS strikes from Incirlik again ...


> Turkey has allowed US warplanes to resume airstrikes in Syria and Iraq from the Incirlik airbase, the Pentagon announced on Sunday, after a failed coup and arrests shut down the base and shook the already fragile relations between the countries.
> 
> “After close coordination with our Turkish allies, they have reopened their airspace to military aircraft,” the Pentagon spokesperson Peter Cook said. Airstrikes against targets in Syria and Iraq have resumed “at all air bases in Turkey”, he added.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jul 2016)

Interesting interpretation of a quote here ...


> U.S.-based cleric Fethullah Gulen, whose followers Turkey blames for a failed coup, said on Sunday that he would obey any extradition ruling from the United States but said that President Tayyip Erdogan had staged the putsch.
> 
> _*"I am not really worried about the extradition request,"*_ Gulen told reporters, speaking through a translator in Pennsylvania where he lives.
> 
> Turkey has said it is putting together an extradition request for the cleric. The U.S. government has said it would consider any formal request.


Although the headline says _*"Turkish cleric Gulen says Erdogan behind coup, willing to be extradited,"*_ that could just as easily be read as, "like they're _ever_ going to extradite me."


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Jul 2016)

This article discusses the nuclear weapons stored at Incirlik.I am on record that these weapons need to be withdrawn ASAP.

http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/the-h-bombs-in-turkey

Among the many questions still unanswered following Friday’s coup attempt in Turkey is one that has national-security implications for the United States and for the rest of the world: How secure are the American hydrogen bombs stored at a Turkish airbase?

The Incirlik Airbase, in southeast Turkey, houses nato’s largest nuclear-weapons storage facility. On Saturday morning, the American Embassy in Ankara issued an “Emergency Message for U.S. Citizens,” warning that power had been cut to Incirlik and that “local authorities are denying movements on to and off of” the base. Incirlik was forced to rely on backup generators; U.S. Air Force planes stationed there were prohibited from taking off or landing; and the security-threat level was raised to fpcon Delta, the highest state of alert, declared when a terrorist attack has occurred or may be imminent. On Sunday, the base commander, General Bekir Ercan Van, and nine other Turkish officers at Incirlik were detained for allegedly supporting the coup. As of this writing, American flights have resumed at the base, but the power is still cut off.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2016)

An interesting tidbit about the Turkish commander of Incirlik ...


> The commander of the Incirlik airbase arrested for plotting the failed military coup in Turkey has sought asylum from the United States but was denied, the New York Times reported Sunday.
> 
> According to the report, General Bekir Ercan Van approached American officials seeking asylum but was refused, a person with knowledge of the matter who spoke anonymously because of the sensitive nature of the subject said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jul 2016)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Incur like airbase is closed to military operations. Problematic; the US has been flying a lot of anti-Daesh Ops out of there. It's also estimated to house around 50 forward deployed B61 nuclear gravity bombs. Erdogan has a potent bargaining chip at hand with which the demand the extradition of his political rival.



Erdogan needs to be very careful.  ATC authority or not, if the US tells Turkey, we're taking the bombs out of here, they're going, full stop.  If Erdogan tries, through his military to stop them, I would think that would have significant and long-lasting consequences for Turkey, both bilaterally and within the NATO Alliance.  op:

G2G


----------



## Lightguns (18 Jul 2016)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> It is rather disturbing to see both:
> 
> a. How ineptly the coup was planed and executed, and;
> 
> ...



Even more disturbing is who stayed on their balconies and videoed the ones who went into the streets. The secularists with their Western manners and clothes have a lot more to lose but seemed happy to be the first with the video on social media instead.  Turkey is lost as a NATO ally and NATO can't do a thing about it beyond limiting the new and regime approved Turk General staff to NATO secrets.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jul 2016)

Too bad they didn't pull the trigger, if true.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3694546/At-height-Turkish-coup-bid-rebel-jets-Erdogans-plane-sights.html


----------



## Good2Golf (18 Jul 2016)

"NATO Secret"?  Kind of like NOFORN UNCLAS...not sure anything of true importance was ever discussed at 'just' NATO Secret. ???


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jul 2016)

And the round-up of the usual suspects isn't just confined to Turkey ...


> Saudi authorities have detained the Turkish defense attaché to Kuwait at Ankara's request. Meanwhile, Germany has warned Erdogan that re-establishing capital punishment will derail EU membership talks.
> 
> Quoting unnamed Saudi sources, Saudi-owned broadcaster Al-Arabiya reported Monday that defense attaché Mikail Ihsanoglu was prevented from boarding a flight to Germany from the eastern Saudi city of Dammam.
> 
> ...


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (18 Jul 2016)

The purge of the police is extensive with 8000 told to turn in their weapons.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-36824045


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jul 2016)

A 2nd coup attempt underway? In addition to these missing helos, the Daily Mail says that 14 warships are missing. I'm still double checking as of this posting.

Sputnik News



> *42 Helicopters Missing in Turkey Sparking Concerns of a Second Coup Attempt*
> © AFP 2016/ ADEM ALTAN News
> 17:26 17.07.2016(updated 08:29 18.07.2016)
> At least 42 helicopters have gone missing from Turkey's military inventory in the wake of the failed coup attempt on Friday evening causing concern that there may be another act to the attempted overthrow of Erdogan.
> ...


----------



## Altair (19 Jul 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> A 2nd coup attempt underway? In addition to these missing helos, the Daily Mail says that 14 warships are missing. I'm still double checking as of this posting.
> 
> Sputnik News


With the purge going on I would be surprised if there are enough trained capable military members left knowing how to order TP, never mind stag a second coup on a populace that rejected the first one.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jul 2016)

I suspect the Turkish Police and Military pension funds will have a significantly less number to pay out in the near future.


----------



## cupper (19 Jul 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> A 2nd coup attempt underway? In addition to these missing helos, the Daily Mail says that 14 warships are missing. I'm still double checking as of this posting.
> 
> Sputnik News



There is speculation that if Erdogan continues on the path he seems to be following, there could well be a second coup. The question will be when when will that line be crossed and will there be enough assets still around when it does get crossed.


----------



## daftandbarmy (19 Jul 2016)

Altair said:
			
		

> With the purge going on I would be surprised if there are enough trained capable military members left knowing how to order TP, never mind stag a second coup on a populace that rejected the first one.



Sounds like this guy gave them a commission to carry on....

Mustafa Kemal Ataturk's Address to Turkish Youth

Turkish Youth, Your first duty is to preserve and to defend Turkish Independence and the Turkish Republic forever. This is the very foundation of your existence and your future. This foundation is your most precious treasure. In the future, too, there may be malevolent people at home and abroad, who will wish to deprive you of this treasure. If some day you are compelled to defend your independence and your Republic, you must not hesitate to weigh the possibilities and circumstances of the situation before doing your duty. These possibilities and circumstances may turn out to be extremely unfavorable. The enemies conspiring against your independence and your Republic may have behind them a victory unprecedented in the annals of the world. 

It may be that, by violence and trickery, all the fortresses of your beloved fatherland may be captured, all its shipyards occupied, all its armies dispersed and every corner of the country invaded. And sadder and graver than all these circumstances, those who hold power within the country may be in error, misguided and may even be traitors. Furthermore, they may identify personal interests with the political designs of the invaders. The country may be impoverished, ruined and exhausted. Youth of Turkey's future, even in such circumstances it is your duty to save Turkish Independence and the Republic. You will find the strength you need in your noble blood. 

Ankara, 20th October 1927

http://www.allaboutturkey.com/ata_speech.htm


----------



## CougarKing (19 Jul 2016)

Signs things are starting to stabilize there?

Defense News



> *Turkey re-opens airspace for U.S. base, strikes against ISIS resume*
> Jeff Schogol and Oriana Pawlyk, Air Force Times 3:20 p.m. EDT July 19, 2016
> 
> This story was originally published July 17, 2016 at 11:05 a.m. EDT.
> ...


----------



## cupper (19 Jul 2016)

Latest tally it appears that there were over 50,000 people invloved. In the coup, including over 15,000 people employed at universities and higher education.

It's amazing that a conspiracy that large never came to light before it got off the ground. :facepalm:


----------



## Lightguns (20 Jul 2016)

cupper said:
			
		

> Latest tally it appears that there were over 50,000 people invloved. In the coup, including over 15,000 people employed at universities and higher education.
> 
> It's amazing that a conspiracy that large never came to light before it got off the ground. :facepalm:



It's a amazing a conspiracy that large failed.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2016)

Obviously the plotters never heard of the "7 P's.  (proper planning and preparation prevents piss poor performance).

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3695470/The-luxury-seaside-villa-owned-wealthy-playboy-Turkey-tyrant-Recep-Erdogan-escaped-30m-Gulfstream-jet-fifteen-minutes-three-Blackhawk-helicopters-carrying-special-forces-landed-KILL-HIM.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Jul 2016)

Its clear that this was a false flag operation and now Erdogan is free to oust anyone he thinks isnt one of his people.A real coup would be small for secrecy and the first thing they would have done was grab the President and PM,cut off TV/Radio/Internet and move in the pre-dawn hours while people slept.Now the President is free establish his islamic republic complete with sharia law.Turkey will cease to be a tourist destination.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Its clear that this was a false flag operation and now Erdogan is free to oust anyone he thinks isnt one of his people.A real coup would be small for secrecy and the first thing they would have done was grab the President and PM,cut off TV/Radio/Internet and move in the pre-dawn hours while people slept.Now the President is free establish his islamic republic complete with sharia law.Turkey will cease to be a tourist destination.



It certainly had already ceased in my eyes once this Islamist took office a couple of years back.  Not interested in any country that is being run by one of them.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (20 Jul 2016)

Erdogan isn't a true Islamist.  He's a dictator of the Hugo Chavez/Vlad Putin mold.

He uses the church and religion as a way to gain favour with the masses.  Putin does the exact same thing with the Russian Orthodox Church.


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2016)

Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> Erdogan isn't a true Islamist.  He's a dictator of the Hugo Chavez/Vlad Putin mold.
> 
> He uses the church and religion as a way to gain favour with the masses.  Putin does the exact same thing with the Russian Orthodox Church.



Potato/Potato as far as I'm concerned.  He might be a dictator in actuality (he's certainly a dick), but he's getting all the closet Islamists foaming at the mouth and out on the streets.  And that, my friend, is the same result as having an Islamist run the show.  Besides, I shaved off my moustache some years ago, I wouldn't blend in...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Jul 2016)

RT News was claiming that 14 naval vessels were unaccounted for.


----------



## abduly85 (20 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> It certainly had already ceased in my eyes once this Islamist took office a couple of years back.  Not interested in any country that is being run by one of them.



From the above, it's clear that some of us have been living under a rock for a while! 
The AKP (Erdogan's Party) has been in power, democratically, since 2002!


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Jul 2016)

abduly85 said:
			
		

> From the above, it's clear that some of us have been living under a rock for a while!
> The AKP (Erdogan's Party) has been in power, democratically, since 2002!



That being said, it wasn't until after he took the reins of power that it really started to raise it's ugly head as it has.  Now, he's got the throttle, "balls to the wall" and has applied full military power settings for speed.


----------



## abduly85 (21 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Too bad they didn't pull the trigger, if true.  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3694546/At-height-Turkish-coup-bid-rebel-jets-Erdogans-plane-sights.html



Don't sweat it, they've pulled the trigger here annihilating many of the bystanders around Presidential Palace in Ankara:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MatY0R4XV8c

I just can't fathom how we, as Canadians in this forum, are not condemning this military coup? Some of us are even wishing it succeeded!
Do we really want another failed state like in Egypt with Sisi or in Iraq? I'm not a fan of Erdogan nor his policies, but at the end of day Turkish people have elected him/his party and in a democracy that's how it works (In Turkey it may be a flawed democracy, but a democracy still).
In the words of a wise-man: "If you thought Turkey was undemocratic yesterday wait till tomorrow [under military rule]"


----------



## Baloo (21 Jul 2016)

Interesting article covering the attempted coup, from War on the Rocks. 

http://warontherocks.com/2016/07/the-coup-operation-and-turkeys-fractured-military/



> Inside a Failed Coup and Turkey’s Fragmented Military
> Aaron Stein
> July 20, 2016
> 
> ...



BLUF. From the article, the indication is that a hasty enacting of the plot, brought on by detection by Turkish intelligence, coupled with a failure to seize or kill Erdogan, allowed the situation to deteriorate so quickly and ultimately derailed events.

Shared with the usual caveats.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jul 2016)

abduly85 said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it, they've pulled the trigger here annihilating many of the bystanders around Presidential Palace in Ankara:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MatY0R4XV8c
> 
> I just can't fathom how we, as Canadians in this forum, are not condemning this military coup? Some of us are even wishing it succeeded!
> ...



If you think I approve the shooting of civilians, you can get stuffed.  

I won't cheer for him and would wish for his downfall as I don't like or trust his type. Turkey has done just fine in the past following Ataturk's directives for success.  Anyone who would return it to that will get my approval.  Lastly,  as others have pointed out here, Erdogon is anything but democratic.  You just wait to see the rule of law get thrown out the window now. He's a dictator.   You want to cheer for him, fill your boots,  I won't be joining you.


----------



## a_majoor (21 Jul 2016)

Turks reacting to the purge and establishment of a dictatorship by posting workarounds to social media "blackouts"

https://mic.com/articles/85987/turkish-protesters-are-spray-painting-8-8-8-8-and-8-8-4-4-on-walls-here-s-what-it-means#.BQqTsyJE5



> *Turkish Protesters Are Spray Painting "8.8.8.8" and "8.8.4.4." On Walls — Here's What It Means*
> By Matt Essert March 22, 2014
> 
> Turkish Protesters Are Spray Painting "8.8.8.8" and "8.8.4.4." On Walls — Here's What It Means Image Credit: Twitter
> ...


----------



## Shrek1985 (21 Jul 2016)

abduly85 said:
			
		

> Don't sweat it, they've pulled the trigger here annihilating many of the bystanders around Presidential Palace in Ankara:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MatY0R4XV8c
> 
> I just can't fathom how we, as Canadians in this forum, are not condemning this military coup? Some of us are even wishing it succeeded!
> ...



Because different cultures and different ethics. I'm not arguing for moral relativism, I'm saying the ground truth in Turkey is not the same as in Canada. There are many military's with a coup tradition and each is different.

The Turkish army has a tradition dating back to Ataturk of acting in the best interests of the people and secular rule, even when the majority of the people vote for Islamic rule. This is a not uncommon sentiment historically around the Mediterranean and elsewhere where the military is seen as a sort of informal senate; a force that champions conservatism and guards and extols traditional values, acting a brake on radicalism.

For more information, I recommend Edward Lutwak's Coup de Ta; a Practical Guidebook.


----------



## abduly85 (21 Jul 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> If you think I approve the shooting of civilians, you can get stuffed.
> 
> I won't cheer for him and would wish for his downfall as I don't like or trust his type. Turkey has done just fine in the past following Ataturk's directives for success.  Anyone who would return it to that will get my approval.  Lastly,  as others have pointed out here, Erdogon is anything but democratic.  You just wait to see the rule of law get thrown out the window now. He's a dictator.   You want to cheer for him, fill your boots,  I won't be joining you.



Typical cases of double standard and self contradiction. You "don't approve the shooting of civilians" nonetheless you're trigger happy and wishing if the coup jets had shot down a plane full of civilians (Turkish President's plane)! Can you please elaborate on this one? I really hope you're not a member of our fine military. 

And "Turkey has done just fine in the past"? Ignorance strikes once again. Have you heard of the 2001 Turkish economic crisis? I have been to Turkey in the 90's and the Turkish currency (Lira) used to be  the laughing stock of other currencies. Turkey had one of the worst chronic inflation situations since the 70's. Compare that to the first decade following the AKP's succession to power (2002 to 2012). I've been there lately and trust me, they're no Greece or Portugal when it comes to economic health (Growth from between 2002-07 was fastest of any five year period since the beginning of the Republic).

Once again, I'm not a fan of Erdogan nor of his recent rounding up and arresting of many coup "conspirators", everything should follow the rule of law. Nonetheless a coup is definitely not the answer; ballot boxes are!


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jul 2016)

I am not even going to waste my time debating with you.  You stick you your opinion and I'll stick to mine.


----------



## abduly85 (21 Jul 2016)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> Because different cultures and different ethics. I'm not arguing for moral relativism, I'm saying the ground truth in Turkey is not the same as in Canada. There are many military's with a coup tradition and each is different.
> 
> The Turkish army has a tradition dating back to Ataturk of acting in the best interests of the people and secular rule, even when the majority of the people vote for Islamic rule. This is a not uncommon sentiment historically around the Mediterranean and elsewhere where the military is seen as a sort of informal senate; a force that champions conservatism and guards and extols traditional values, acting a brake on radicalism.
> 
> For more information, I recommend Edward Lutwak's Coup de Ta; a Practical Guidebook.



I fail to see how some armies in the middle east are "acting in the best interests of the people" when they conduct a coup d'etat? We have a clear case in point in the military junta rule in Egypt under Sisi where more than 3,500 have been killed and 10's of thousands are detained and imprisoned with no or laughable charges! Yup, that sounds like their best interest.
One thing we need to realize and appreciate is the Turkish economy. A successful military coup d'etat in Turkey would've devastated the economy. And a stable economy is really what everybody is after.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Jul 2016)

Mods IMO its time to close this thread.Thanks


----------



## McG (21 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Mods IMO its time to close this thread.Thanks


Why?  If you are bored, walk away from it.  We don't need to block discussion that is remaining civil and free of OPSEC violations.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Jul 2016)

Its not boredom as the entertainment value is high.From a security standpoint the thread is enlightening.The faux coups is done is all I was getting at.


----------



## cupper (21 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Its not boredom as the entertainment value is high.From a security standpoint the thread is enlightening.The faux coups is done is all I was getting at.



Could just be the end of the first act. You just never know.

Especially if the whole event was staged to allow the President to consolidate more power and eliminate those who could be in opposition to him.


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 Jul 2016)

This article by Ralph Peters posits that the new Caliphate is Turkey and the Caliph is Erdogan.Events seem to support this view.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2016/07/21/turkey-and-erdogan-here-comes-real-caliphate.html

If today’s Western leaders possess one general trait, it’s a genius for self-deception. Insisting that Islamist terror has nothing to do with Islam, or that religion has no strategic impact, or that all human beings want freedom and democracy, amounts to declaring that up is down, right is left and night is day.

And midnight is coming for millions in Turkey, even as we insist that a dying flashlight is the sun.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jul 2016)

Would make sense, considering ISIL is surrounded by enemies on 3 fronts, but any weapons/money/people can flow in and out through the Turkish border.

No wonder the Kurds are pissed.


----------



## Jarnhamar (21 Jul 2016)

abduly85 said:
			
		

> Once again, I'm not a fan of Erdogan nor of his recent rounding up and arresting of many coup "conspirators", everything should follow the rule of law. Nonetheless a coup is definitely not the answer; ballot boxes are!



Ballot boxes like in North Korea where there is one name on the ballot and you get a bullet to the head if you draw another box?


----------



## CougarKing (22 Jul 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> RT News was claiming that 14 naval vessels were unaccounted for.



Speaking of these "missing" warships and Coast Guard vessels, they may have fled to Greece.

The Turkish Navy frigate _Yavuz_  was mentioned in other defense forums as being among the missing ships, though I am still double-checking looking for an alternate source.

Reuters



> *Turkey scrambles fighter jets after reported sighting of missing vessels*
> 
> Turkish F-16 fighter jets scrambled on Wednesday to check reports that missing Turkish coastguard vessels had appeared in Greek waters in the Aegean Sea, Turkish military sources said.
> 
> ...


----------



## abduly85 (22 Jul 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Ballot boxes like in North Korea where there is one name on the ballot and you get a bullet to the head if you draw another box?



Quite the contrary. In fact, 4 main parties were contending (AKP, CHP, HDP, MHP) and the AKP clinched the majority of the seats and 50% of the popular vote. Here's a link for more info:
 https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkish_general_election,_November_2015

Can you please share any sources about Turks getting bullets in head for drawing another box? 
Thanks, I'm eager to read about them.


----------



## AbdullahD (22 Jul 2016)

From wiki
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electoral_fraud_and_violence_during_the_Turkish_general_election,_June_2015

Opinion piece
http://www.nationalreview.com/corner/426504/turkey-election-results-fraud

Erdogan and repressive murderous policies
http://www.telesurtv.net/english/news/Chomsky-US-Ally-Erdogan-a-Murderer-Viciously-Killing-Kurds-20160124-0026.html

Rigged elections
http://www.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702303978304579475510758359516

Erdogans sons under investigation 
https://www.rt.com/news/332897-erdogan-son-italy-prosecution/

I really not sure where to start
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/24/turkeys-president-recep-tayyip-erdogan-women-not-equal-men

Pretty much the same to me Slavey85 (mods this is not an insult, his name is slave 85 in arabic, i simply translated it... im innocent i swear  *gets banned*).

Abduly85, Erdogan is no saint and has many serious flaws. He is likely not the Islamic saviour the Muslim world needs, no leader is perfect but to negate his bad qualities simply because he is Muslim is not wise. I suspect by your name you are a Muslim brother, coupled with your sentiments here it almost confirms it.

I really have no true opinion on Erdogan, I hate seeing more people dead... but this purge that is going is very very troublesome and extremely un Islamic. I am to tired to bring all my daleels ill suspect you will want but suffice to say purging 50,000 or however many people who earned their job, with no evidence is oppression and that is Haram.

#army.cafatawanumber34

Asalaam waleykum bro, still love ya, but be careful on blind love okay? Also I have spent many an hour in online conversations with people from this forum and have grown to respect almost all of them. So before launching baseless allegations at the membership here take a look at what they have said over the years.

Abdullah


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2016)

"Purge" is such a so-much-harsher term than, say, "overhaul," "shake-up" or "reorg" ...


> *Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan pledged to overhaul the army in response to last week's failed coup, a sign that a newly imposed state of emergency would be used to press on with a purge that has alarmed the West.*
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Jul 2016)

I bet I know where Turkey will be drawing new recruits from.  They'll conveniently come with their own American made rifles (innocuously marked Property of Iraqi Army).


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Jul 2016)

Meanwhile the Kurds have a battle hardened force who might be a match for Erdogans political troops.This happened to the Shahs Army and Russia in WW2.In both cases experienced officers were released from prison to direct the fight.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jul 2016)

C'mon, pro-Russian media KNOW who did all this - this from a guy, speaking to Komsomolskaya Pravda (links to original article in Russian), saying a guy told him this ...


> ... _- What did he tell you?_
> 
> - Here's a quote: "The West, hoping to get control of the country through a military coup, as in Egypt, at first supported the coup. The putschists were not able to succeed without outside help. Only the West did not calculate that Turkish people do not accept any undemocratic process". Under the West he means primarily the United States. But it is possible that the Germans had a hand in this - they also pressured Erdogan. Don't forget, the Bundestag - the German Parliament - did not even recognize the genocide of Armenians by the Turks.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Jul 2016)

Power is back on at the air base and normal flights are on going.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2016/07/22/incirlik-air-base-turkey/87445612/


----------



## MilEME09 (23 Jul 2016)

> *Military cadets who participated in Turkish coup were duped by commanders, given ’empty weapons’
> *
> ISTANBUL — Military school cadets who were arrested following the failed coup in Turkey were unwitting participants because their commanders told them they would be attending a “surprise party” for the new head of the academy, relatives of the youths said Friday.
> 
> ...



more fuel for the false flag fire, a story I believe more and more every day


----------



## Shrek1985 (23 Jul 2016)

abduly85 said:
			
		

> I fail to see how some armies in the middle east are "acting in the best interests of the people" when they conduct a coup d'etat? We have a clear case in point in the military junta rule in Egypt under Sisi where more than 3,500 have been killed and 10's of thousands are detained and imprisoned with no or laughable charges! Yup, that sounds like their best interest.
> One thing we need to realize and appreciate is the Turkish economy. A successful military coup d'etat in Turkey would've devastated the economy. And a stable economy is really what everybody is after.



Lesser Evils, but you raise a good example. In 2013, the Egyptian army waged a coup to keep the Muslim Brotherhood from gaining power, despite a democratic election (allegedly).

I'm not saying they are saints, I'm just saying almost anything is better than radical Muslims running nations and a secular army putting them down from within is a much preferable method than many, many others.

There are greater goods than a strong economy.


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Jul 2016)

The ROK Army has a history of coups.If the civilian led government has lost control or lost the confidence of the people the coup is the last resort.The Greeks and Thai's have had their share of coups as well.You have to remember the officer corps of many countries view themselves at the protector of the nation.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Jul 2016)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The ROK Army has a history of coups.If the civilian led government has lost control or lost the confidence of the people the coup is the last resort.The Greeks and Thai's have had their share of coups as well.You have to remember the officer corps of many countries view themselves at the protector of the nation.



It is not unknown for third world armies to see themselves as "protectors of democracy." I recall a fellow student from a West African Commonwealth country giving a presentation on a course we were both on about the army's responsibility to maintain democracy when the government began to veer towards authoritarianism. In other words, if the army doesn't like the way things are going, take over.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2016)

VERY granular account here of the coup unfolding, compiled from social media intercepts tracked, assembled & analyzed by bellingcat, a group of "citizen journalist"/OSINT types - loooong, but interesting.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Jul 2016)

Initial report caveats apply, but this is just popping up, NOT exclusively in, but playing up among, Russian-state media ...


> A massive fire erupted near a NATO base in western Turkey. Authorities are investigating the fire as a possible act of anti-American sabotage.
> 
> The inferno started on Sunday evening in western Turkey. The fire blew through the grassy wooded area and is now perilously near NATO’s military base pushed forward by strong winds.
> 
> ...


More here (Google News).


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Jul 2016)

This coup business has gotten more bizarre.A pro-Erdogan paper accused US Army GEN Campbell of masterminding the coup.Campbell has an alibi he was drinking beer wtih Geraldo. 

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2016/07/25/turkish-newspaper-accuses-us-general-planning-failed-coup.html

The retired U.S. Army general and former NATO commander accused of masterminding the recent failed coup in Turkey has an alibi -- he was having a beer with Fox News Channel's Geraldo Rivera.

Yeni Safak, a Turkish tabloid known as friendly to the increasingly authoritarian regime in Ankara, hit newsstands Monday with a front-page blaring in Turkish “This man led the coup,” alongside a picture of U.S. Army Gen. J.F. Campbell.

It was news to Campbell, who retired in May after a distinguished, 37-year career that saw him most recently serve in both the Afghanistan and Iraq wars. Campbell served as commander of the NATO International Security Assistance Force from August 2014 to earlier this year.


----------



## tomahawk6 (31 Jul 2016)

Police have cut off Incirlik AFB again.Rumors of a coup being plotted or some such nonsense.

http://sputniknews.com/middleeast/20160731/1043797161/incirlik-turkey-erdogan-nato-nukes.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Aug 2016)

Here we are once again concerned about the safety of the B61 nuclear bombs at Incirlik.Why they havent been moved is a real mystery to me.

http://www.newsmax.com/PeterPry/turkey-erdogan-coup-incirlik/2016/08/02/id/741772/

Criminal complaint against 2 US Generals by a Turkish lawyer.

http://www.armytimes.com/story/military/pentagon/2016/08/02/turkeys-erdogan-blasts-foreign-countries-over-coup-reaction/87961598/

ANKARA, Turkey — A Turkish lawyer has filed a criminal complaint against two top U.S. generals, accusing them of involvement in the July 15 coup attempt by members of the Turkish military.

The complaint, which has to be accepted by Turkish prosecutors before any action is taken, was filed Tuesday and names Gen. Joseph Dunford, the chairman of the U.S. Joint Chiefs of Staff; Gen. Joseph Votel, the top U.S. commander for the Middle East, and U.S. National Intelligence Director James Clapper. It alleges that the American officials conspired with a faction of the Turkish military at Turkey's Incirlik Air Base, a key hub for U.S. military air operations against the Islamic State group in nearby Iraq and Syria.

Turkish fighter jets and refueling tankers used in the coup attempt came from Incirlik, according to the complaint.

It comes just days after Votel issued an unusual statement denying the conspiracy theories that were circulated in Turkish media. "Any reporting that I had anything to do with the recent unsuccessful coup attempt in Turkey is unfortunate and completely inaccurate," Votel said in a July 29 statement issued by U.S. Central Command.

Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has launched a widespread crackdown that has included the arrest of top Turkish military officials and thousands of civilians. He recently told Votel to "know your place" after Votel expressed concern that the post-coup crackdown may affect the fight against ISIS.

Erdogan once more blasted unnamed Western countries Tuesday for what he said was support for the attempted coup that left more than 270 people dead.

"The West is supporting terrorism and taking sides with coups," Erdogan said, adding that forces unhappy with Turkey's rise as a regional power were behind the coup. "They have actors inside [Turkey] but the scenario of this coup was written abroad," he said during a speech at an event for foreign investors in Ankara.

Turkey's government says the coup was instigated by U.S.-based Muslim cleric Fethullah Gulen, a former Erdogan ally now living in self-imposed exile in Pennsylvania. Turkey has demanded his extradition, but Washington has asked for evidence of the cleric's involvement.

Erdogan complained about the U.S. request: "We did not request documents for terrorists that you wanted returned."

The government has launched a sweeping crackdown on Gulen's movement, which it characterizes as a terrorist organization. Nearly 70,000 people have been suspended from their jobs on suspicion of being involved in the movement, which runs schools, charities and businesses internationally.

Erdogan has singled out Germany for criticism, after a court there ruled against allowing him to appear on a video link to address a crowd of about 30,000 supporters and anti-coup demonstrators in Cologne over the weekend.

The president said Turkey had sent Germany more than 4,000 files on what he said were wanted terrorists, but Germany did nothing. However, he said, courts quickly decided against him speaking at the rally.

Germany's Foreign Ministry had no immediate comment, but German Vice Chancellor Sigmar Gabriel on Monday defended the court's decision as "absolutely OK and also lawful."

Erdogan also repeated a complaint that no foreign leader had visited Turkey after the failed coup, while France and Belgium received visits in solidarity after terror attacks there.

"Those we considered friends are siding with coup-plotters and terrorists," the president said.

When it was allied with Erdogan's government in the past, the Gulen movement was believed to have been behind a series of crackdowns on pro-secular figures as well as military officers accused at the time of plotting a coup. Hundreds were jailed after trials in which evidence was later found to have been fabricated. Many convictions have been overturned.

Justice Minister Bekir Bozdag sent a second document to the United States Tuesday seeking Gulen's arrest, the state-run Anadolu news agency said. "They requested certain information following our first letter; we provided answers to the question 'why is it urgent?'"

He added that Turkey had intelligence indicating Gulen might leave for a third country. If he does, Bozdag said, it would only be with the full knowledge of U.S. authorities.

Part of the crackdown against Gulen's network has focused on reforming the military, bringing it increasingly under civilian command. About 18,000 people have been detained or arrested, most of them from the military, and authorities have said the purge will continue.

The government has already decreed sweeping changes to the military, including giving the president and prime minister the power to issue direct orders to the force commanders.

"These arrangements won't weaken the Turkish Armed Forces, on the contrary they will strengthen them and prepare them to face all kinds of threats," Prime Minister Binali Yildirim said in an address to his ruling party legislators. "The armed forces will focus their energies on their fundamental duty."

Several countries and rights organizations have expressed concern over the scope of the crackdown, and have urged restraint.

But Erdogan insisted the purges of the civil service, military and other sectors were necessary to rout out those responsible for the coup.

"If we show pity to these murderers, to these coup plotters, we will end up in a pitiful state," he said.

On Tuesday, the Turkish Football federation said it had sacked 94 people, including a number of referees. It said the action was taken as a "necessity," without saying whether those dismissed were suspected of links to the Gulen movement.

Separately, authorities issued 98 new detention warrants, including for military doctors, a senior government official said, on condition of anonymity in line with regulations.

Becatoros reported from Istanbul. Military Times Pentagon Bureau Chief Andrew Tilghman contributed to this report.


----------



## cupper (2 Aug 2016)

Are we sure that they are still there, and haven't been suruptitiously moved out in the dark of night?


----------



## CBH99 (3 Aug 2016)

Sacking football referee's sure does do a lot to prevent another coup....good job dickhead!  Oh, I mean Erdogan.


----------



## Lightguns (3 Aug 2016)

Likely all are Gulen, after all the two movements were allies for years and the AKP put all the Gulen into the positions in the civil service, military, media and, yes, Football because that is far the tentacles of that party reach.


----------



## tomahawk6 (10 Aug 2018)

Turkey has a financial crisis after Washington slaps a tariff on Turkey.Maybe they should release the pastor.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/10/turkish-lira-loss-deepens-as-pm-erdogan-calls-for-citizens-to-convert-.html


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Aug 2018)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Turkey has a financial crisis after Washington slaps a tariff on Turkey.Maybe they should release the pastor.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/10/turkish-lira-loss-deepens-as-pm-erdogan-calls-for-citizens-to-convert-.html



If Pastor Brunson was involved in actions related to the attempted coup in Turkey, isn't it an issue for Turkey's justice system to deal with? 

Regards,
G2G


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Aug 2018)

Turkish Lawyers threaten to invade US base https://taskandpurpose.com/turkey-lawyers-threatening-incirlik/


----------

